# Latuda/Antipsychotics



## Will O (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, I have tried lexapro with horrible side effects so gave up on that. After I maintained on xanax just getting by. Pdoc took me of xanax and am now on 1mg of Klonopin nightly. I have to say I am no longer having full blown panic attacks. After describing my derealization symptoms to my Pdoc he put me on 20mg of Latuda at night pair with Klonopin. He doesn't think I have bi-polar or schizophrenia but says the latuda will help me feel more in touch with reality and happier, as going through all this has caused me some depression.

Has anyone tried Latuda for DP/DR? Would love any advice or experiences about this drug. Just started it tonight, and like most of us am nervous about it.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There are two animal studies, where Lurasidone did reverse the impairment of learning and memory caused by the NMDA-Antagonist MK-801:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17662268?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17881065?dopt=Abstract

Other antipsychotics like risperidone, clozapine, aripiprazole, and haloperidol did not have the same effect. So it's different than other antipsychotics.


----------



## ocean (Feb 17, 2015)

I am no doctor, but as far as i know you can really try many different pills regarding DPD, EXCEPT antipsychotics. all they do is decreasing(simplified spoken of course) the dopamin in your brain and slowing it down in a certain way--> just what you want to achieve to stop psychotic thinking and feelings.

Basically for many with DPD antipsychotics even made the DPD worse for them, one can easily understand why. i tried them and for me it did not help at all . Again i am no doctor, but antipsychotics dont help anything with DPD. As long as you are not manic, psychotic or shizophrenic i would never take them. they are no sleep pills or something like that, even if in the last years some pharmacy-companies widened the indications.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Again i am no doctor, but antipsychotics dont help anything with DPD.


Which is false, because there are cases, where they helped against depersonalization:

http://journals.lww.com/clinicalneuropharm/Abstract/2014/07000/Aripiprazole_in_Depersonalization_Disorder.8.aspx

http://www.europsy-journal.com/article/S0924-9338(05)00133-1/abstract

http://www.acssurgerynews.com/fileadmin/cp_archive/pdf/0904/0904CP_Cases.pdf



> I am no doctor, but as far as i know you can really try many different pills regarding DPD, EXCEPT antipsychotics. all they do is decreasing(simplified spoken of course) the dopamin in your brain and slowing it down in a certain way--> just what you want to achieve to stop psychotic thinking and feelings.


Which is true for typical antipsychotics, but atypical antipsychotics also block serotonine-2A or 2C receptors, which may increase dopamine in certain parts of the brain.


----------



## ocean (Feb 17, 2015)

> Which is false, because there are cases, where they helped against depersonalization:


Yes there are some cases, somewhere, but only if DPD occured as some sort of comorbidity of another symptom that can be possibly treated with an antipsychotic medicamentation. Mere DPD cannot be treated with an antipsychotic drug, that would make no sense, particularily not regarding the way many physicians(of the few who know about it) view DPD as a brain process and how it is explained and experienced by many patients. Moreover antipsychotics, even if they are atypical, still have a very high rate and number of sideeffects.



> Which is true for typical antipsychotics, but atypical antipsychotics also block serotonine-2A or 2C receptors, which may increase dopamine in certain parts of the brain.


An antipsychotic is an antipsychotic. To get more dopamine into your brain there are definitely other possibilities than antipsychotics. i dont want to write wrong things, that is also why i mentioned i am no doc 2x, but i tried those types of pills, spoke with others, made some research and talked to some docs and all said, if it is only about DPD then antipsychotics probably are not going to help. If the pills who Will O gets are helping him that would be fantastic. i was just refering to these type of medication in general regarding the DPD disorder and was even astound that it was mentioned in the treatment section of this community.


----------



## fmac (Oct 13, 2016)

What are the side effects you experience with this Lurasidone?


----------

